# ّّّّّ":::: ,,, استراحة طيرانية ,,, ::::"



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

استراحة .... طيرانية 





























​


----------



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مسقط رأسي 








​


----------



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

​ 


​ 







​


----------



## م المصري (25 ديسمبر 2007)

وقـع نـادي مـانشستـر يـونـايتـد على عقـد مـع شـركـة طيـران آسيـويـه .

الطيـران الآسيـوي وضـع صـور لنجـم اليـونـايتـد كرستيـانـو رونـالـدو ووايـن رونـي على طـائـرة النقـل 330 .

الطـائـره الـجديده مسمـاه بـ " الشيـطـان الأحمـر " وستسلـم الشهـر القـادم .
__________________



وهي عباره عن طائره خاصه لهم ..


اترككم مع الصور الخياليه :


----------



## جاسر (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

جميلة ... جداً ومتقنة 

شكراً لكــ


----------

